# Yamaha's YPAO and manual settings



## Wemyss (Jul 10, 2012)

I am looking at the new Adventage receivers/pre processors from Yamaha. When a speaker system/room has been calibrated using the YPAO measurement on ’flat’, then selecting ‘manual’, to tweak the subwoofer level and Eq using REW and any other adjustments, I cannot be sure that the YPAO measurements are added to the ‘manual’ adjustments so that both sets are operating?

Should YPAO be run first, then copy these results to ‘manual’ so that all adjustments (YPAO and manual tweaks) will be effective? If so, how do you copy the YPAO results over to manual?

Or, do the newer Yamaha receivers/pre processors do this automatically without having to copy?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Wemyss said:


> Should YPAO be run first, then copy these results to ‘manual’ so that all adjustments (YPAO and manual tweaks) will be effective? If so, how do you copy the YPAO results over to manual?


Yes. If I remember correctly, all of the YPAO parameters are copied into the manual settings (distance, level, crossover, PEQ, etc.). You should be able to go in an tweak the actual YPAO filters from the manual setup menu.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes, your initial assumptions are correct.
The steps I take are.

1. Eq Sub(s).
Assuming you don't have any standalone devices, set the AVR bypass all DSP and set to manual.
Set crossovers to as high as possible and disconnect speakers (just in case)
Set Sub(s) to L+R

2. Measure and calibrate subs individually.
Take down PEQ settings on paper.

3. Run YPAO calibration (make sure all speakers are reconnected)

4. Copy preferred YPAO mode (Flat, Natural etc)

5. Manually enter PEQ for SUBs and select Manual YPAO mode.

6. Manually check SPL and adjust if necessary to match mains. 
set dual sub mode to suit your preference and recheck SPL


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Wemyss said:


> I am looking at the new Adventage receivers/pre processors from Yamaha. When a speaker system/room has been calibrated using the YPAO measurement on ’flat’, then selecting ‘manual’, to tweak the subwoofer level and Eq using REW and any other adjustments, I cannot be sure that the YPAO measurements are added to the ‘manual’ adjustments so that both sets are operating?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After doing the YPAO measurement, go into the PEQ mode, tap OK on Manual twice. If yours is like my RX-V775, at the bottom of the menu is "Data copy" and "Data clear." You can copy from any of the YPAO adjustments and tweak to your heart's content. 

Your manual should have a page like this:











// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


----------



## Wemyss (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you very much for all your replies re YPAO/manual calibration. It makes a lot more sense now, and I feel confident in having a go myself. I have an elderly SMS-1 which I thought I could use additionally, as it has 8 PEQs. But it has an immoveable HP filter at 15Hz (although the manual says it can be defeated – I think mine is the version that can’t be!).

I think I’ll stick with the Yamaha PEQ for the Subwoofer, as everything comes in ‘digital’ and only comes out as an analogue signal once to the amplifiers – using the SMS-1 takes it down to analogue and back up again to digital, than analogue again to the Subwoofer.

Many thanks again.


----------



## martinjohn (Apr 26, 2015)

I also use a Yamaha YPAO and have the same problem like this..


----------



## Ed Oz (Mar 29, 2018)

Resurrecting this thread from 2015...I have new 7810.

I ran YPAO RSC and, like many other users, it set my front monitors to large (not small, which they are) and my surround crossover freq to 100Hz. I used four mic positions, starting with my main one. (My living room is long and narrow with the display & front monitors in the right front (narrow) corner and my main seat along the long wall on the same side.)

I then went into manual settings, where I set fronts to small with an 80Hz xover and the rear surrounds to 80Hz. These are settings that worked well with my previous Denon and Audyssey, and they work well - at least as a starting point - with the 7810.

I also changed the distances to ones measured from each speaker to my main listening position.

I've read quite a bit about DSP & YPAO and understand that with YPAO the "distance" figures represent time delay, and that YPAO calibration is also factoring in room reflections, phasing, and whatnot. Therefore, the xover and distance settings that YPAO RSC returned will theoretically give me the "best" sound by correcting sonic issues created by the interactions between room dimensions/surface treatments/ speaker & listening positions, etc.

From the previous post it seems that I can use start with the YPAO settings and manually change them to create a new correction scenario. I assume that will save all of the "behind the scenes" YPAO calibrations plus change only those settings that I change, such as switching front speakers from large to small, and changing front and surround crossover points. 

If my above assumption is correct...Can I save THREE DSP scenarios and then compare them? Three would be: (1) the original YPAO calibration, (2) my manual settings, and (3) the original YPAO calibration (#1) plus any adjustments I make to, say, speaker "size" and crossover points?

Please feel free to correct me, tell me what I can do and how, and so forth.

I found my way around Audyssey Multi fairly easily. Am struggling more to understand and execute the Yamaha DSP options.

Thanks!!


----------



## pbelo (Sep 12, 2019)

Have been reading manual and on subwoffer setiings cannot find where to select 1 or 2 subs.
I see options ‘ normal or reverse polarity ’ or ‘’2 subs at front L+F or rear L+F ’’ but not where to choose 1 or 2 subs, any idea ?

thanks for advice


----------

